# Pilgrim Psychiatric Centre, New York.



## lizm73 (Aug 12, 2010)

My 2nd UrbEx on my trip to New York in the summer.
Like Kings Park, Pilgrim was one of the farm colonies set up to take the overspill of patients from the city asylums.
Built in 1930, and used during world war II to treat taumatized soldiers, the hospital grew to become the largest hospital in the world, at its peak with just under 14,000 patients.
Downsizing began in the 1970's with certain buildings closed. Pilgrim took the overspill of patients from Kings Park and Central Islip when they finally closed in the mid 90's.
Pilgrim is the last standing Psychiatric hospital on Long Island. One third of the site is still operational, the rest lays derelict.
Some of my photos.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 12, 2010)

Tidy! Liking the photos.


----------



## scottyg100 (Aug 13, 2010)

That place looks amazing, im really glad i had a look amazing photos thank you for sharing.


----------



## and7barton (Aug 13, 2010)

So the people now trashing the place, and graffitiing it, are the SANE ones ?


----------



## OSPA (Aug 13, 2010)

Great explore, this place is huge! looks good in blak and white too. What is the place with the mesh door?


----------



## tommo (Aug 13, 2010)

another great explore, they do like building them large lol, its a grand looking place


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lovely mono work. Did you take them like that or work them up afterwards?
GDZ


----------



## lizm73 (Aug 15, 2010)

I just changed them to B&W in Photoshop 

As for the cage! I'm not quite sure, it was in the Toilet/Shower area, maybe for hosing patients down 

Or that could just be my wild imagination!

A lot of buildings still to explore, and like Kings Park I will be back there next summer! These places are not going anywhere soon thankfully


----------



## nickso (Aug 15, 2010)

nice pics. 

whats with the broken open walls? is that broken door frames or new holes made for some reason?


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 16, 2010)

NICE!!!!! good to see some more American stuff


----------



## lizm73 (Aug 16, 2010)

Those holes are about 4 ft high and appear everywhere!
No idea why they have been made!

Here are some colour shots


----------

